
Ask HN: What do you run on your VPS? - vps_throw
I just got a lifelong VPS for free. It&#x27;s pretty minimal (1GB RAM, 60GB SSD, 1vCPUs), but it&#x27;s also decent for most lightweight things.<p>What do you run on your VPS?
======
vectorEQ
seems like ok box to run git / vpn server on depending on bandwidth availible.

i run vps with debian (lazy, insecure...) with git and some other services
behind it which i use for personal code backups etc.. if it's life long free,
consider using it to mine some crypto currencies? if u dont have anything to
do with it. it's slow going on cpu cycles but if it's free it's all profit so
better than idle cpu cycles ;D

